# Need to know the power consumption to save power when not required.



## macho84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys we all know in few months time Electric bill will be increased near to 100 percentage. So we are in position to save power When needed. So i need you guys to help me and all in the forum to save power when required. So please let me know what would be actual consumption of the power and in related to unit .


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

^^ One unit of electricity ( also known as Kilowatt hour ) is equal to 1000 Watts of power used for 1 hour.

say your rig consumes 500w including all components - now if you run this for 2 hrs your rig will consume 1 unit


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 16, 2011)

^^ first calculate the power consumed by your rig by using any online tool.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 16, 2011)

I had 800w psu and will be adding soon another hd 5770 . So let me know what would be the consumption.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2011)

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

select capacitor aging as 25-30% to be on safe side.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

your power consumption with i5-2500+ + HD 5770??

~250w at full load.

If you'll run your machine 24 hours the whole month....you'll consume 0.25 * 24 * 30 = 180 units.

Multiply units by the electricity rate.



d6bmg said:


> ^^ first calculate the power consumed by your rig by using any online tool.


hmm, your location says that you are in Sydney but your IP address disagrees??


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

@ *OP* - with 2x HD5770 our power consumption would be like this ( just to give you an idea ) 

HIS Radeon HD 5770 1GB Video Card in CrossFire - Power Consumption Tests :: TweakTown USA Edition

Radeon HD 5770 review

your CPU needs less power than those used on the benches so your entire rig will draw around ~325-350W while gaming


----------



## macho84 (Dec 19, 2011)

Top i am running it in CF. I believe my HOME UPS started beeping. So its capacity is 660 watts. Microtek 1kva. I was running tv at that time. When running the pc with CF its was fine. But it usally starts beeping only when run high wattage components like hair dryer and vacum cleaner.

I believe atleast 600+ its consuming.

System Type:		1 physical CPU	
Motherboard:		High End - Desktop	
CPU Socket:		Socket LGA 1155	
CPU:		Intel Core i5-2500K 3300 MHz Sandy Bridge	
Overclocked:		4400 MHz, 1.35 V	
CPU Utilization (TDP):		100% TDP	
RAM:		2 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM - FB DIMM(s)	
Video Card 1:		AMD Radeon HD 5770	
Video Card 2:		AMD Radeon HD 5770	
Video Type:		Crossfire	
PPU:		AGEIA PhysX PPU	

ATTENTION: FOR PERSONAL, NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY
High rpm SATA:		1 HDD	
Green SATA:		1 HDD	
Flash SSD:		1 Drive	
DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive:		1 Drive	
Blu Ray BD-RE/DVD/CD:		1 Drive	
PCI-e x1 Card:		1 Card	
PCI-e x4 Card:		1 Card	
USB:		14 Devices	
Fan Controller:		Yes	
Front Bay LCD Display:		Yes	
Fans			
LED:		6 Fans 120mm;  1 Fan 140mm;  	
High Performance:		1 Fan 120mm;  	
Keyboard and mouse:		Yes	
System Load:		100 %	
Capacitor Aging (+ W %):		15 %	

Minimum PSU Wattage:		694 Watts	
Recommended Wattage:		744 Watts


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2011)

You run a hair dryer and vacum cleaner uisng the UPS - I don't think it's good idea 

do you really have :



> PCI-e x1 Card: 1 Card
> PCI-e x4 Card: 1 Card
> USB: *14 Devices
> PPU: AGEIA PhysX PPU
> *



I think you have used the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator which is not always accurate - your overall PC power consumption at max load should not be more than 400w-450w and your PSu will draw around 500-550W from wall socket deliver it excluding the monitor which adds another 25-50w.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 20, 2011)

Top is that psu had anything to do with gpu heating. where one is working fine as normal but other is  too hot say not even 15 min of gaming reached 95-100. really abnormal.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ are you talking about the PPU or PSu - if PPU what gfx card you are using as a PPU ??

IF if it's PSu then it has nothing to do with gfx card overheating - Corsair GS800 is a good PSu can easily handle the rig you have.

Ensure that the gfx card has proper ventilation and it's dust free - if it's the Old card the TiM might have dried up or fan is spinning at slow speed - check those.

BTW, the thread title is no longer matching the discussion - it would be better if you create a new thread for gpu over heating - you will get better suggestions


----------



## wolverine12 (Dec 22, 2011)

So does the PSU affect the total electricity consumption?


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 23, 2011)

^no. 
If you have a component which uses 50 W at load, with a 450W PSU Or a 600W PSU it will consume 50W


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2011)

^^ PSU does effect electricity consumption - Say a PSu has 80% efficiency and another has 90% - now a pc  ( excluding monitor ) consumes 300W while gaming - now the PSu with 80% efficiency will draw 360W from the wall socket and the PSu with 90% efficiency will draw 330W from the wall socket so there's some real difference which PSU can make in overall power consumption


----------

